# My Tag Heuer Rlt 29



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Just thought I would share my RLT 29, as I know how much you guys like your photos 

Sorry for the bad photography skills

Love the watch, fantastic build and solid.











So lets see your RLT29s


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Seriously cool, and seriously rare, I think! 

A very lovely thing, thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

I may have missed something....but can you explain this one to me??


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

Aaaah google is my friend!! Lovely watch and now I understand. Cool rare peice.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks AMP

What do you think you have missed Joey?


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

joeytheghost said:


> Aaaah google is my friend!! Lovely watch and now I understand. Cool rare peice.


lol thanks Joey.

Hopeful we see some more on this thread.

I saw the other thread regarding the RLT29 on the bay, gong for funny money.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Â£689 or there about, seriously nice watch, I see you have the Tag back which is the best version to have, a wonderful investment you lucky man.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll try and take a pic of mine which I wear regularly (though the ebay sale did make me wonder about looking after it even more than I do!).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine shown with a friend...



The screw thread on the crown has worn down, I gather a common problem with these, I`ll have to get round to sorting it out sometime.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I also used to own a rather more colourful version...



:rltb:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Sold mine :wallbash:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

So cool


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's mine, bought from Drf a while back. It has the Tag back but the crown thread has the same issue as Mach's, Drf preferred the original over a replacement which I'm grateful for as I've a G shock for any water activities. Could probably do with a quick visit back to Roy to tidy up the numbers etc but then I'd have to do without it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Draygo said:


> Sold mine :wallbash:


What would Captain Mainwaring say?










:lol:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

My modded '29 (with an RLT11 dial) says hi...


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> My modded '29 (with an RLT11 dial) says hi...


pity


----------



## Upvcchange (Jul 14, 2014)

nice watch does the bezel turn? or is it fixed?


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

It turns just like normal :yes:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Upvcchange said:


> nice watch does the bezel turn? or is it fixed?


It turns. I could post a picture, but our OCD members would explode at the sight of a photo of a turned bezel


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Citiz said:


> Upvcchange said:
> 
> 
> > nice watch does the bezel turn? or is it fixed?
> ...


...especially a square-ish one with corners that stick out a bit as it rotates...


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Draygo said:


> Citiz said:
> 
> 
> > Upvcchange said:
> ...


I don't think they could handle that!!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Get them really excited do a wrist shot.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Haggis said:


> Get them really excited do a wrist shot.


I will get that sorted out tonight


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Is this in the right forum?


----------



## matko (Jul 22, 2014)

It looks so ugly to me :stop:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I still can't quite believe I didn't buy one from Roy when I could :wallbash:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

ETCHY said:


> I still can't quite believe I didn't buy one from Roy when I could :wallbash:


Very hard to get now, and by the looks of things, could cost a few bob to buy now.

Happy I have mine though lol


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks, that helped :lol:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

glad to be of help lol


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I have the watch Draygo posted a photo of.

I had one previously but it was stolen in a burglary and Dave was kind enough to sell me his.

Initially I intended to change the cathedral hour hand and get stick/baton hands fitted. But it's kind of grown on me.

Mine has the knurled crown and TAG case back.

I've been wearing it for the last couple of days. I have to admit though that it's loved but not pampered.


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mine shown with a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> The screw thread on the crown has worn down, I gather a common problem with these, I`ll have to get round to sorting it out sometime.


The Laco is stunning!


----------



## jonhall41 (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow those look great - I particularly like the RLT face - seriously cool


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

The OP's RLT 29 is now mine, thanks Citiz, the bezel is awesome.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Dr_Niss said:


> The OP's RLT 29 is now mine, thanks Citiz, the bezel is awesome.


, good health to enjoy. Seriously nice watch

You lucky man


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Dr_Niss said:


> The OP's RLT 29 is now mine, thanks Citiz, the bezel is awesome.
> 
> [IMG alt="20141029_133557_zpsqezefl...2014-10/20141029_133557_zpsqezefl0h.jpg[/IMG]


No problem Dr Niss

Glad you like it. I'm missing it already


----------



## craftvn (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow so cool


----------

